# Are there known issues with 2010 6.9 Madone frames?



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

I have a co-worker that is a die hard fan of trek bikes. this last saturday his 3 months old frame cracked around the down chain stays (the one going from the seat tube clamp area to the connection to the chain stays and the wheels).
this would not be too alrming if this was the first incident. this will be the 3rd frame he has to replace. the first one developed a crack around the BB area. the second one developed a crack around the front Der area and now this.

i know this is not normal, but, he has a 2007 Project one that has been bullet proof.

so, the question,
are the new Madones that unpredictable during manufacturing?

here measures as follows:
5'11"
205 lbs.
not a racer. just a club rider and he panpers his bikes. no abuse. he puts araound 150 miles per week.


----------



## RacerOne (Aug 17, 2009)

Ouch.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Only problem I've had with my 6 Series 2010 Madone, is the desire to build another to add to my garage to keep the first one company 

Seriously - I only have around 1600 miles on mine, but so far the only complaint is how noisy the rear cassette is compared to the DA 7800/OP's I built up last summer.

I'm around 155 lbs and 5'10"....fitness and "t-shirt century" rider with no racing (other than against myself/bike computer). 150/week avg as well.

Something sounds fishy.....TREK's QC is top notch (the show on Discovery Channel about the CF plant and a plant tour convinced me) and I'd be shocked if they didn't address such a big problem. Wonder why we are not hearing of more cracked frames. When the 2008 5 series bikes had a BB problem, it was pretty well known on the forums within the first few months of production - and promptly repaired by the LBS.

Good luck to your friend....BTW - I want to see pix. You know what they say on the 'net....didn't happen without the pix....

========
Bruce Lutz
Seattle 2010 LIVESTRONG Participant
http://seattle2010.livestrong.org/norcal_cyclist


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

http://www.vimeo.com/11772299








veloci1 said:


> I have a co-worker that is a die hard fan of trek bikes. this last saturday his 3 months old frame cracked around the down chain stays (the one going from the seat tube clamp area to the connection to the chain stays and the wheels).
> this would not be too alrming if this was the first incident. this will be the 3rd frame he has to replace. the first one developed a crack around the BB area. the second one developed a crack around the front Der area and now this.
> 
> i know this is not normal, but, he has a 2007 Project one that has been bullet proof.
> ...


----------



## SilverBack14 (Mar 31, 2010)

Spooky. I sincerely hope this is not going to be a common theme with the cf steerer.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Hmm...I stand corrected...yet this is the steer tube, not the frame. 2 different issues.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I think I heard something about compatibility with FSA stems--and I still am pretty suspicious of most steerer or seatmast failures relating to torque. Mine has held up great, but I'm <150lbs and not doing roubaix rides.


----------



## UDIS80 (Oct 23, 2010)

*in ISRAEL WE have PROBLEMS withh the paint*

the paint cracks not the carbon just the paint
they changed the frames with no issue
it happened for a lot of oure group


----------

